# Remember Me???



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I don't think I've been on PT since June. Good grief, I wouldn't even know where to begin catching up. Can't imagine how many new members have no idea who Ebbs is!!! Oh the horror! Danny, Don, Cat, Corey, Chris, Tom and anyone else thinking of giving me a hard time. _PUT A LID ON IT!_









Anyway, I need PT's help. You guys may know a year and a half ago I started HausofGuns.com, a gun & gear review website. The attention it's growth and work have required is the main reason I've been so detached from PT. Recently I became aware of another writing position with a 6 year old gun blog with quite a bit of clout and went through the application process. 300+ applicants later I made the first cut to the final 10 and the next cut to the final 4. I'm in an all out war with the other 3 applicants to get the most pageviews, comments and best content overall.

*Cutting to the chase... *I'm giving some incentive to help by giving away a brand new CRKT Foresight by Ken Onion (FIRST PRODUCTION!) IF I win the writing job. I'm hoping to generate some motivation to get more shares, spread the word, have good comments & discussion etc on my post. If all the steps to the giveaway seem scary don't worry and if you're not on Facebook or Twitter it's fine. Feel free to turn my post into an email forward and spam all your friends. *SKIP I'M TALKING TO YOU!!!







*

The contest I'm in over at Gun Nuts, dubbed "Thunderdome," will run through Friday I believe with the final results of the winner being announced on Saturday. As of this afternoon I was in 3rd after having been in 1st last night some I'm pulling out all the stops and rocking the big guns.

I realize the root of this post is selfish, but if any of you would have the time, I sure could use the boost for the next 3 days to get over the top. I know I can win this by numbers, but I also feel (maybe arrogantly) that I'm the best writer of the bunch.

_*Here are the links...*_​
H.o.G. Giveaway: http://www.hausofgun...-nuts-giveaway/​
Gun Nuts Article: http://gunnuts.net/2...buy-a-hi-point/​


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Are you the Elk whisperer !


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Are you the Elk whisperer !


In another life.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

OK I won't give you a hard time. You get a pass just this once...LOL We'll try to help the best we can buddy and Good Luck !! You do a great job on your site and I enjoy the daily updates. It's because of your reviews that I've bought several items.


----------



## kasjb (Aug 22, 2012)

love this site Im in WNY and Im getting ready to put my pistol permit in so this is nice form you got ebbs, that is if i did everything right. Ill put something down after dinner but prob wont be very good for yeah.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Pulling for ya, buddy! When will we know the outcome?

Come on everybody... let's help ebbs out on this one. Here is the link again:

http://www.hausofguns.com/2012/08/27/gun-nuts-giveaway/


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> love this site Im in WNY and Im getting ready to put my pistol permit in so this is nice form you got ebbs, that is if i did everything right. Ill put something down after dinner but prob wont be very good for yeah.


You did it right! I saw all your comments. Really appreciate the support.


----------



## kasjb (Aug 22, 2012)

good luck


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good Luck Ebbs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

220swift said:


> Good Luck Ebbs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well guys, got the news yesterday that I didn't win the writing position at Gun Nuts Media. No big deal, I'll just keep focusing attention on Haus of Guns like I have been. Thank you all so much for your kind words and support. I really appreciate the community here at PT.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear ebbs, we were all pulling for you.


----------

